# bad cigs,bad buiseness.



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

*bad cigs,bad service.*

stoped by a local bait store to get a 5 lb box of cigs.got to the pier,cigs are rotten.ok,im over it we were not killin um anyway.went back to hs bait shop to ask for a trade or refund.kid at the counter hands me small bag of cigs and said thats all he could offer.i explained to him that i only used one bait anf d the entire box was bad.no help.ohwell.will not go back there anytime soon.found out the callcuta cigs i bought were not even cigs but korean sardines.this from the other bait shop i should have gone to first.i have allways been a patron of gbbt and always will from now on.bad customer service guys.my dad always told us no such thing as one bad customer.we were in the marine bueiness for over 40 years,always make it right if you can.im out,thanks for reading.if hs would like to tt me to make it right thats dandy.catchumup.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

dude when i first moved here i would go there because the place was convienient and the location is excellent. store has a lot of nice products. 

problem? you nailed it.. customer service. they are a joke .. why they are always busy is cause they are right on the road.. hot spots down the road is in a shopping center and you can't see the place driving by but their service is far superior.

my fav place of all though is dizzy lizzy.. the big dude who owns/works there is awesome. and his advice is spot on


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We got some rotten squid from a local shop last year or the year before. We just quit buying from them till they got the issue worked out. Maybe a freezer blew a fuse or something but they were aweful.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

flex said:


> dude when i first moved here i would go there because the place was convienient and the location is excellent. store has a lot of nice products.
> 
> problem? you nailed it.. customer service. they are a joke .. why they are always busy is cause they are right on the road.. hot spots down the road is in a shopping center and you can't see the place driving by but their service is far superior.
> 
> my fav place of all though is dizzy lizzy.. the big dude who owns/works there is awesome. and his advice is spot on


I think he's actually knocking hot spots...

To each his own I guess, I'll go to hotspots any day over GBBT.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

It would have been just as easy to private message me about the problem as it was to bash my business on a public forum.


----------



## Capt Krueger Heins (Oct 20, 2011)

Did you bring the box of bait back?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

This is gonna get good


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Why not talk to the owner or manager before bashing a business. 10 times out of 10 they will make it right. You got to understand the "kid" behind the counter is just that, a kid, and may or may not make the right decision. I'd be willing to bet they would not sell you rotten bait on purpose.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The kid behind the counter should not dictate how you view the store. Yes, employees should do whatever they can to make things right, but I'm sure that if he was rude the owner would love to know about it so that he can address it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

WTB.space.bar.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> stoped by a local bait store to get a 5 lb box of cigs.got to the pier,cigs are rotten.ok,im over it we were not killin um anyway.went back to hs bait shop to ask for a trade or refund.kid at the counter hands me small bag of cigs and said thats all he could offer.i explained to him that i only used one bait anf d the entire box was bad.no help.ohwell.will not go back there anytime soon.found out the callcuta cigs i bought were not even cigs but korean sardines.this from the other bait shop i should have gone to first.i have allways been a patron of gbbt and always will from now on.bad customer service guys.my dad always told us no such thing as one bad customer.we were in the marine bueiness for over 40 years,always make it right if you can.im out,thanks for reading.if hs would like to tt me to make it right thats dandy.catchumup.


Seems to me he tried to make it right with the small bag of cigs even tho it wasnt exactly what you wanted but maybe was also worried about his job and getting in trouble may not have been employed there long you never know


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Austin said:


> WTB.space.bar.


:thumbsup: ...


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

i go to gbbt and never had a problem. cant always judge the store based on one bad experience. should have check the bait before buying anyway.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have had nothing but good experiences from hot spots, the 2 time they actually had bait that was rotten they gave it to me free since I was going for sharks. The guys that work there are always helpful and have a good attitude. I stopped going to gbbt because of bad service and now hot spots gets my business 3-4 times a week. I'm sure if you would of talked to the manager or owner they would of made it right.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

im just sayin.thanks chris for your response.you made no mention of taking care of your customer.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

So who is getting bashed here? Lol

But really you can't please'em all.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hot Spots = Good Peoples If they transgress, let the man know, and I bet he'll make it right or call your BS for what is is.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

You bashed me publicly and said you were taking your business else where... Not much I can do at this point! 

Just to clear up the discussion regarding the so called "cigar minnows", they are round eye scad, imported from overseas. The only time we buy these is during the winter when there are no real cigar minnows to get. We are completely out of cigs right now and get local caught ones on Wednesday. We pay $13.25 a box for these, so we practically make no money on them. We get them just so customers have a "cigar minnow" to fish with and they are really pretty good bait. Truthfully they are probably taken care of better on the boat than the US commercialized cigar minnows. You should also know that every store in town carries these at one time or another...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

specktackler57 said:


> im just sayin.thanks chris for your response.you made no mention of taking care of your customer.


 Because one time instances should be taken up in private with the owner. After you've exhausted your possibilities, that's when you post it on a public forum. Don't bash someone's business just because you had one bad experience with a cashier, who is usually just a nobody in the business.


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 5, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> im just sayin.thanks chris for your response.you made no mention of taking care of your customer.


I'm a Hot Spots fan. Nothing but good service from those guys in the past.

Chris - This was an opportunity to impress...Upset, public/visible/loud customers can become a positive advertisement. Next time I'd say "Sorry. That's unacceptable. Let me dig into and I'll make it right." That's what you wanted the xx number of people that read this to see. Instead we see that you're aggravated at a customer that had a bad experience at your shop. It's okay to screw up....Good customer service is about how you fix it.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

actually im glad i seen this because i didnt even know that there was another bait shop in gulf breeze. id like to stop by and check it out. chris where are yall located?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

For what it's worth...the kid behind the counter presents whatever image the manager, owner allows them to.

I rate stores by their employees, everyone does, for those who have had good service, maybe it was a different kid behind the counter...and vice versa..just my $.02 worth.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hot Spots has always been very good to me, my only complaints? not open late enough for most of my fishing trips, and during the day it's about impossible to park a truck and boat in the parking lot.

Now GBBT? Rude, almost everyone that works in there acts like I am bothering them when I come in there to spend money, I had an employee last week argue with me and tell me they don't do a seatow discount until the older guy came out and told him different. very badly run store if you ask me, I just go there for the hours. I also hate how little their shrimp are, but thats about everywhere but pattis


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

bdyboarder86 said:


> actually im glad i seen this because i didnt even know that there was another bait shop in gulf breeze. id like to stop by and check it out. chris where are yall located?



They are in the shopping strip that is attached to CVS by Mcdonalds


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

211 Gulf Breeze Parkway is our address and Flyguy gave you the perfect landmarks.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

oh sweet ill check it out. i bet it is easier to get in and out of too.... what are you hours?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted



Chris Phillips said:


> 211 Gulf Breeze Parkway is our address and Flyguy gave you the perfect landmarks.


Why does everyone see my user name as flyguy lmao


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry about that flguy! 

We are open 5 am to 9 pm 7 days a week...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

A customer walks into a bait store and buys what he thinks are cigar minnows. He later discovers that the bait is spoiled and that it is not cigar minnows. The customer tries to return the bait and the store employee will not accept the returned merchandise. The customer corresponds with the owner and the situation remains unresolved.

Personally I would have contacted the owner in private about the situation but that does not change that the customer purchased some bait that had spoiled and it was not the bait that he intended to buy. I think he should receive a refund or another box of cigs when the store gets them.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah...you're right butcher.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Linkovich said:


> I think he's actually knocking hot spots...
> 
> To each his own I guess, I'll go to hotspots any day over GBBT.


you are right.. i misunderstood the post.. 

however i would say GBBT customer service everytime i went to them has been horrendous and rude. hot spots is way better. 

i haven't been back to GBBT since.. when i fish that way i always go to hot spots and when i fish the bay i go to dizzy. if you get 2 dozen shrimp from dizzy he always seems to throw in extra shrimp and they are huge, i kinda feel bad because i know how tuff a business it is. 

there is another place on pace which is good too but its kinda in the ghetto


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

X2 for the guys at hotspots! Chris and Tyler are really knowledgable and share everything they can to make sure you catch fish and not just buy their bait! I've called several times and asked where and when and what and it has led to me knowing some pretty good holes that only the locals are suppose to know about. And when u come into the store and they treat you like your family and want to hear your fishing stories or see the fish you caught the previous day on your phone! This is a public forum and sometimes its easy to post foolishness on here but no doubt these guys are stand up! Choose your words litely guys because u never know when some new fisherman will look at this and avoid a very good experience and very good business! Thanks Chris for standing up for your business! Very admirable in my book! Cya this weekend bud!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

The bait is in a fancy Calcutta box with cigar minnows written across the front of it, so it's not like we're selling sardines in a white box and calling them cigar minnows. No where on the box does it say round scad or anything other than cigar minnow, I was just being honest on the forum and telling people what actual fish species they were. 

We try really hard to be very helpful and play a major part when it comes to the local fishing community!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

You'd think if someone was going to throw a hand grenade, they'd at least remember to pull the pin. Not going over the head of a Jr. counterman so that one can bash a shop is shoddy. I've known Chris, Kruger, and Matt for a few years now and they are some of the hardest working fishermen I know. They'd give you the shirt off their backs. I've never done any business with them, but I've sat in NMFS with them on more than one occaision and these guys are looking out for the industry as well as the newbie angler. Get over it....


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Vey well said, Chris. I have never met you, but have done business with you and your staff many times. Bait is bait and anytime you buy frozen, boxed bait, you stand the risk of it not being the best possible. Glad to see you stand your ground and explain your side. In a down economy, we all need to support our local business owners. Got an issue, take it up with the owner.

No disrespect to the guy who made the initial post, but you should have called Chris before posting this.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Only been to Hot Spots a few times due to hours, but the young guys have always been nice. The competition down the street have been rude for the most part, but I'm assuming its because I'm not a regular/local.


----------



## ttom (Sep 8, 2009)

*"Round eyed scad"*

Why would a business sell "round eyed scad" clearly labled "cigar minnows" without telling the customer they were mislabled?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

They aren't mislabeled, its kind of like the grouper I buy at Joe Pattis. It's grouper, but it could be one a hundred different grouper species. Since this thread started I have went and read a lot about round scad / cigar minnows. The cigar minnow's we use according to everything I've read are actually a round scad.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never really had a problem at all at GBBT or Hot Spots.. Both have some great individuals and knowledgeable at that. Chris and his crew are stand up guys, and would quickly correct something like this if brought to their attention, especially in the right way. I visit all of the local tackle shops, and buy certain things from each one. I like to support all of the guys. 

Going straight to a public forum and bashing away without at least talking to any management at ANY kind of establishment is pretty much "jumping the gun" rather quickly..


----------



## Capt Krueger Heins (Oct 20, 2011)

I Must have not seen where he said he brought the bait back..


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

they should have an expiration date maybe?.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats Chris I think this is the first thread since your business has opened where someone that isn't an employee of gbbt is bitchen about your business. The last cigs I bought at the gbbt were so small I shoulda just bought bull minnows. Hot spots is always my first stop and usually my last unless they happen to be out of something I need. You WILL NOT find better customer service at a tackle shop around the area.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Being a tackle salesman as well, there are so many things I'd like to add but it would take forever but I will add this 

The first step in any case like this should be to speak with an owner or manager. If the employee is limited in his responsibilities, it may be the only way to resolve.

If the employee is being rude or unpleasant in some way, chances are the owner is not aware of it and needs to be made aware. To assume he is "allowed" by the manager is ridiculous. Managers/owners are not always there and are unable to know every single detail of their employees job performance unless there is customer feedback.

Check the bait first! I never buy a box of bait without looking at it. That being said, our store currently has the same Calcutta brand "cigar minnows". Look up Cigar Minnow on google and you will find two common name descriptions; Round Scad and Round Eye Scad. These ARE Cigar Minnows, the only difference is that our local suppliers cannot produce them just yet and we still want to provide for our customers. These overseas cigs are not as high quality due to the shipping process but they do still catch plenty of fish. We would much rather carry American cigs, but there's two options, no cigs at all or overseas cigs that still catch fish.

You can choose to shop wherever you want, it's your right to do so, but from what I hear about Hot Spots and the service that Chris and Matt provide I just can't help but feel this incident could have been resolved privately and with full satisfaction for both sides


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

Wahoo said:


> I'm a Hot Spots fan. Nothing but good service from those guys in the past.
> 
> Chris - This was an opportunity to impress...Upset, public/visible/loud customers can become a positive advertisement. Next time I'd say "Sorry. That's unacceptable. Let me dig into and I'll make it right." That's what you wanted the xx number of people that read this to see. Instead we see that you're aggravated at a customer that had a bad experience at your shop. It's okay to screw up....Good customer service is about how you fix it.



This ^^ 

Sometimes, even when the other guy is wrong, you're not necessarily right.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Just to derail the madness...what kinds of live bait do you guys keep on hand? I have been in a couple times but only to get a reel spooled and buy a gotcha after I got McDs for breakfast. You guys do need a better/bigger sign or something. if it wasnt for McDs I would have never known you were there. Also the day I stopped one of the captains was explaining the whole ARS deal to someone else and took the time to explain what he was talking about to this recent transplant to the world of gulf fishing. I will be back regularly.


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris Phillips said:


> You bashed me publicly and said you were taking your business else where... Not much I can do at this point...



Maybe you should try? It would definitely have an impact on my impression of you and your business.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Getting fresh local cigs is almost impossible right now besides catching them yourself. Several piers east of P-cola are catching cigs. Its a chore but can be done. Mainly in Am. They (bait & tackle shops) buy thier baits as is. If they break even they have done good. Easiest bait to use for King fishing to me is Mullet. They have those as well. Im too cheap to buy Minnows according to my son.:yes: The Bait and tackle shops in this area struggle to survive as any other bussiness. Cut them some slack. I've grew up here some 40+ yrs, Plus or minus & there all better than EBT Mart.:thumbdown:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

The guys at Hotspots have never been anything but helpful to me. If you have a question on rigging, hook size, etc. you can take their advice to the bank. If they do not have what I need, I hope the pier does because I will NOT stop at the other shop.


Chris, regardless of what has been said on this thread, I respect the hell out of any man that will stand behind his employees. Big props to you, and I'll be seeing y'all as soon as I can finally friggen go fishing again.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thats my point wahoo.this is an open forum,right?just sayin.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

good point butcher,but i dont know the owner.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations. I think that just about covers the bashing of every damn tackle shop in town. Except Ono. They are too new to get bashed yet. 

May I suggest next time, hike yer skirt up, wipe the sand outta yer crotch and go talk to the manager or owner. 

These local tackle shops just about have to hire young kids because of rate of pay or odd hours. Plus most of them have fish on the brain and just want to work at a tackle shop. No matter what you tell a young employee, they can have an off day and take it out on a customer. 

I have never been to hot spots. I go to gbbt because that is where I have gone for decades. Have I had a bad customer service experience there? Yup sure have. But I didn't feel the need to piss and cry about it on an open forum. I talked to the manager and the problem was resolved. 

I know Chris. He is a stand up guy. 

Ian L. Barber


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds to me like somebody bought bait, went to the peir,let the bait thaw out then fish weren't happening,then gets the idea he's owed a fresh frozen box for next trip,JUST SAYIN!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

The scat were sti frozen when I brought them back. Simple solution would be contact the customer and asyre them it would happen again. Then try to regain his buiesness

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

specktackler57 said:


> The scat were sti frozen when I brought them back. Simple solution would be contact the customer and asyre them it would happen again. Then try to regain his buiesness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


The right thing to do would be for the customer to check the bait before he paid for it.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> The right thing to do would be for the customer to check the bait before he paid for it.


Really? You open every box of bait you buy and make sure it's not rotten before you leave the store? I have a tough time believing that.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I have never had a problem at either gulf breeze shops and I try to spread my purchases out between the two and tight lines. 

Another smart thing to do is open the box of cigs at the shop, that way you know exactly what you are buying in the first place!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Go to Walmart next time and bitch about their cigs or go catch your own....I'm with King Crab about the local shops around here.... they do what they can and MOST of the time they try to make things right when things go wrong.....
Fairpoint


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> The right thing to do would be for the customer to check the bait before he paid for it.


 

THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:yes: REALLY!!------Also I'll add you could by a bait rig or 2 and catch your own,JUST SAYIN!People will bitch about anything.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Tobiwan said:


> Really? You open every box of bait you buy and make sure it's not rotten before you leave the store? I have a tough time believing that.


Yes I do. I'm paying for it. What kinda retard doesn't LOOK at what they buy???


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I did look at a box he had opened. They not the same. My last post on this subject. Damn

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> Yes I do. I'm paying for it. What kinda retard doesn't LOOK at what they buy???


I bet you jump over the counter and watch the shlub making your Big Mac to don't you? Did you see him wash his hands first? Did you see him drop any of it on the ground and put it back? 

You're paying for it after all... 

If I'm buying a box of sealed anything, I'm going to trust the establishment that it's good . 

That being said I love Hot Spots. Konz's fault!!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't eat Big Macs.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

pm sent to chris.see apology.ill buy the beer if we ever meet up.catchumup guys.out


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wahoo said:


> Chris - This was an opportunity to impress...Upset, public/visible/loud customers can become a positive advertisement. Next time I'd say "Sorry. That's unacceptable. Let me dig into and I'll make it right." That's what you wanted the xx number of people that read this to see. Instead we see that you're aggravated at a customer that had a bad experience at your shop. It's okay to screw up....Good customer service is about how you fix it.


 
^^^This^^^. 

Missed opportunity. 

Let me put it like this....I don't buy much in GB. Don't really make it over that way to fish. Usually just pass through going to and from Pcola. I live in Nav and fish out of Destin. 

What I see is a guy who bought some cig's that were bad. He went back to see what could be done. Coming on here...his decision. I might have gone about it another way. Then an owner gets on here and bashes right back. Makes me wonder if I stop in to buy something and have a problaem, what reaction will I get?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

wdrummel said:


> I bet you jump over the counter and watch the shlub making your Big Mac to don't you? Did you see him wash his hands first? Did you see him drop any of it on the ground and put it back?
> 
> You're paying for it after all...
> 
> ...


lol that was funny. 

food that we are putting in our body.. i trust the good people at mcdonalds who are training culinary chefs to make sure its nutritious and healthy, no check necessary. 

bait? I will check every single shrimp to make sure they are happy and healthy OR ELSE!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thats what im sayin guys.wahoo nailed it.tight lines.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

one more thing.whats the dang record for post replies on here.lol.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ron19 said:


> ^^^This^^^.
> 
> Missed opportunity.
> 
> ...


Its not what you say but how you say it....the guy didnt try and previously try and talk to chris to see what chris could do but just saddled up his keyboard and started to bash away. Talk to the person on top and if nothing is accomplished that way then you can throw him under the bus....but until you have actually talked to a manager/owner then you have no right to flame anyone except yourself


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> one more thing.whats the dang record for post replies on here.lol.


Don't worry, 7 pages ain't even close..:no:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/slinging-lead-46432/index32/


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

What we have here is two people BOTH on the wrong side of the problem. 

Customer should have asked to speak to someone other than the kid at the counter prior to bashing on the forum and the manager/owner should have come on here with not one word more than, how can I fix your problem?

Both wrong trying to make the other more wrong than they are.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

WW2 said:


> What we have here is two people BOTH on the wrong side of the problem.
> 
> Customer should have asked to speak to someone other than the kid at the counter prior to bashing on the forum and the manager/owner should have come on here with not one word more than, how can I fix your problem?
> 
> Both wrong trying to make the other more wrong than they are.


This


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

......


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

ww2 said:


> _*the manager/owner should have come on here with not one word more than, how can i fix your problem?*_


 



fisheye48 said:


> _*Its not what you say but how you say it....*_the guy didnt try and previously try and talk to chris to see what chris could do but just saddled up his keyboard and started to bash away. Talk to the person on top and if nothing is accomplished that way then you can throw him under the bus....but until you have actually talked to a manager/owner then you have no right to flame anyone except yourself


 
Yep.... the opportunity was there. My 2 cents is he (owner) could have reacted better.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

bunch of liberals in this thread telling others how they should run their businesses. personally if i was in the shop and this guy brung me back half a box of cigs and expected to get a full refund I would have thrown them in his face and told him to get out of my store before i shot his ass. then i would of came up behind him and kicked him in the butt and took a rod and hit him across the back of the head on his way out. thats the way we do things round these parts. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

flex said:


> bunch of liberals in this thread telling others how they should run their businesses. personally if i was in the shop and this guy brung me back half a box of cigs and expected to get a full refund I would have thrown them in his face and told him to get out of my store before i shot his ass. then i would of came up behind him and kicked him in the butt and took a rod and hit him across the back of the head on his way out. thats the way we do things round these parts.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


This could be the most ignorant post ever.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Tobiwan said:


> This could be the most ignorant post ever.


you don't have much of a sense of humor do you?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

flex said:


> you don't have much of a sense of humor do you?


Sorry the sarcasm must have gotten lost in cyberspace.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Tobiwan said:


> Sorry the sarcasm must have gotten lost in cyberspace.


yeah the first line of it blaming it on the liberals should have been the first clue. we both know it is all obama's fault the cigs were rotten.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Blame everything on Obama. Lol


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Hot Spots are good people always helpful, I take my girl in there and she loves watching the eels when they got em, I also noticed if i come in with the kids and get a couple dozen live shrimp they always throw some extra in there as well at 4.99 a dozen thats not a cheap freebie espically since they prolly don't make much off the live bait. Thats why i will continue to shop there. I've bout bad frozen bait before not from hot spots but i usually just chalk it up and turn it into chum for next time never thought about taking it back or bitching about it on a forum.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I buy and have bought more frozen bait that most anyone on this site over the past 20 years. Yes I have bought bad bait from my best friends and J&M, and from my marina. It is what it is, they really have no control over the hundreds of boxes of already frozen boxes that enter there freezer. I usually try to go in and tell them if I'm getting some crappy bait. I always tell my deckhand to open the box an smell it before they buy it, then use it and see how it is. You will soon learn whats good and what is bad. IF I ever had a problem with one of my stores that I do business in I would never go to the counter and bitch to a $7 per hour employe, I would go strait to the owner or manager and politely tell them my bitch. This has always worked in my favor, and I have always been somehow compensated for the bad batch of bait or whatever the problem was. In my opinion to come on a public forum and publicly talk bad about any business without first talking to the owner is well pretty crappy.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I love Hot Spots. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the business or all of the guys who work there. I have never had a problem. But, just like any business that deals with the public, there will always be those one or two people that can never be pleased no matter what you do. That is just part of the retail business. Like I always say, you can not please everyone all the time. There are plenty of other bait shops you can go to. But for me, I will go to Hot Spots every time I need something. And if by chance they do not have what I need, I go to Outcast.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Your post is entirely appropriate........ Any failed service should be dissed.....The owner's hiring and training of a employee with a poor service attitude reflects directly on the owner...... I don't deal with either store.....

I would have dumped the entire box of rotten bait on the floor of his store.... said 'oops' and left........


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

redfish99999 said:


> Your post is entirely appropriate........ Any failed service should be dissed.....The owner's hiring and training of a employee with a poor service attitude reflects directly on the owner...... I don't deal with either store.....
> 
> I would have dumped the entire box of rotten bait on the floor of his store.... said 'oops' and left........


Completely innapropriate and immature.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Just my $0.02, but if you knew how Hot Spots has lead the local charge for the recreational angler against the crazy regs, then you would have accepted your spoiled bait, chalked it up as a loss or used it for chum... They'll always have my business


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

specktackler57 said:


> stoped by a local bait store to get a 5 lb box of cigs.got to the pier,cigs are rotten.ok,im over it we were not killin um anyway.went back to hs bait shop to ask for a trade or refund.kid at the counter hands me small bag of cigs and said thats all he could offer.i explained to him that i only used one bait anf d the entire box was bad.no help.ohwell.will not go back there anytime soon.found out the callcuta cigs i bought were not even cigs but korean sardines.this from the other bait shop i should have gone to first.i have allways been a patron of gbbt and always will from now on.bad customer service guys.my dad always told us no such thing as one bad customer.we were in the marine bueiness for over 40 years,always make it right if you can.im out,thanks for reading.if hs would like to tt me to make it right thats dandy.catchumup.


 
honestly this guy is allowed his opinion and is allowed to speak it where ever he wants. he's just venting. 

The bait on the other hand, yes everyone has those shitty cigs so your kinda outta luck till they get some from local waters. i know this when buying them and i buy them anyways cause i need bait. you will have better luck with bait than without. cut your losses man or dont go fishing its that easy.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

redfish99999 said:


> Your post is entirely appropriate........ Any failed service should be dissed.....The owner's hiring and training of a employee with a poor service attitude reflects directly on the owner...... I don't deal with either store.....
> 
> I would have dumped the entire box of rotten bait on the floor of his store.... said 'oops' and left........


This cracks me up. Ever worked in customer service?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*try to resolve the issue, not dispute it*

JOnesi post is to the point. He was venting and everyone should realize that they also vent now and again. Vents should be taken with a grain of salt. I see where Specktackler57 said he was sorry, missed Chris's response. As stated several times either party could have resolved this issue at any time. Specktackler57 could have contacted the manager at the store or sent a pm to Chris before posting. Chris could have responded either by PM or post to say he was sorry the customer was unhappy and ask what he could do to resolve the issue. Two people were initially set in their position that they failed to try to understand the others. As far as opening the bait box before buying- get real. If you get a bad box, use it for chum or throw it away- No big deal :no:




J0nesi said:


> honestly this guy is allowed his opinion and is allowed to speak it where ever he wants. he's just venting.
> 
> The bait on the other hand, yes everyone has those shitty cigs so your kinda outta luck till they get some from local waters. i know this when buying them and i buy them anyways cause i need bait. you will have better luck with bait than without. cut your losses man or dont go fishing its that easy.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

specktackler57 said:


> pm sent to chris.see apology.ill buy the beer if we ever meet up.catchumup guys.out


I was out of state working and missed this thread. Kudos to you for getting in touch with Chris with the offer.

This is--I hate to say it--a small, linked-in community of like minded, mostly nice folks. I can't wait for snapper season!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Unless the guy edited his post before I read this, he didn't even name the shop. You guys decided which shop it was. To me that says there have been issues before. Doesnt look to me like he bashed him at all. He just told what happened to him on this individual experience. I don't see where he has any obligation to track anyone down to give them the opportunity to rectify what could have been handled on the spot. Your employee represents the owner and the business, and should be aware of what they are allowed to satisfy a customer. If he did all he could do then thats it, if not either the owner decides to fix it or not. Dont slam the guy for telling us about his experience. Its your own decision to decide if this guys experience effects if you will shop there or not. And as far as checking the box, i want the skills you guys possess to tell if a frozen fish in a box is fresh or soft. WOW!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

kandv2000 said:


> Unless the guy edited his post before I read this, he didn't even name the shop. You guys decided which shop it was. To me that says there have been issues before. Doesnt look to me like he bashed him at all. He just told what happened to him on this individual experience. I don't see where he has any obligation to track anyone down to give them the opportunity to rectify what could have been handled on the spot. Your employee represents the owner and the business, and should be aware of what they are allowed to satisfy a customer. If he did all he could do then thats it, if not either the owner decides to fix it or not. Dont slam the guy for telling us about his experience. Its your own decision to decide if this guys experience effects if you will shop there or not. And as far as checking the box, i want the skills you guys possess to tell if a frozen fish in a box is fresh or soft. WOW!


I see your point, but remember that the guy responding to a post could be your next door neighbor.

Part of it is the continual arguments about GBBT's service vs. HotSpots service. I have *never* had an issue with any tackle shop. I have gotten good bait and I have gotten bad bait at places. With frozen bait, you really never know. I am just glad that I am alive and able to fish.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> I see your point, but remember that the guy responding to a post could be your next door neighbor.
> 
> Part of it is the continual arguments about GBBT's service vs. HotSpots service. I have *never* had an issue with any tackle shop. I have gotten good bait and I have gotten bad bait at places. With frozen bait, you really never know. I am just glad that I am alive and able to fish.


I don't have a dog in the fight, as i don't shop in Gulf Breeze at all. Just trying to figure out when it became the customers responsibility to jump through hoops and track down the owner of the store to get a refund or a store credit. Everyone has a bad experience somewhere, and every employee (even the best) have a bad customer service moment. If you say this or that happened to me at Bass Pro, I can decide they are always nice to me and continue to shop there. If I have had similar experience, I can choose to shop elsewhere. It is NEVER the customers job to track down satisfaction. "It takes years to earn a customers loyalty, and one bad experience to loose it".


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



kandv2000 said:


> Unless the guy edited his post before I read this, he didn't even name the shop. You guys decided which shop it was. To me that says there have been issues before. Doesnt look to me like he bashed him at all. He just told what happened to him on this individual experience. I don't see where he has any obligation to track anyone down to give them the opportunity to rectify what could have been handled on the spot. Your employee represents the owner and the business, and should be aware of what they are allowed to satisfy a customer. If he did all he could do then thats it, if not either the owner decides to fix it or not. Dont slam the guy for telling us about his experience. Its your own decision to decide if this guys experience effects if you will shop there or not. And as far as checking the box, i want the skills you guys possess to tell if a frozen fish in a box is fresh or soft. WOW!


He abbreviated hot spots with "hs", same for gulf breeze with gbbt.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

kandv2000 said:


> I don't have a dog in the fight, as i don't shop in Gulf Breeze at all. Just trying to figure out when it became the customers responsibility to jump through hoops and track down the owner of the store to get a refund or a store credit. Everyone has a bad experience somewhere, and every employee (even the best) have a bad customer service moment. If you say this or that happened to me at Bass Pro, I can decide they are always nice to me and continue to shop there. If I have had similar experience, I can choose to shop elsewhere. It is NEVER the customers job to track down satisfaction. "It takes years to earn a customers loyalty, and one bad experience to loose it".


Right, I get your point and it's a valid one. Remember though that these guys post here and are out guiding 24/7. It is a really tough business.

I don't have a dog in the fight either. I consider Tyler Massey a friend, though. Folks are usually good. Like I said, this is a tight little community. I'm sure that Chris and the OP will work this out to their satisfaction. 

I wasn't joking about the neighbor thing, either. I was looking for my dog one day and MarkW walked up and asked me if I needed help. I didn't know who he was but he said "hey are you Aroundthehorn on PFF." Turns out one of my best friends and fishing buddies here in town posts on PFF, too. 

It's kind of an ongoing thing. I felt really bad when two guides got into a fight on here and folks started taking sides. Somebody even posted a mug shot. You'd be surprised at who reads, posts, and lurks on here.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Linkovich said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> He abbreviated hot spots with "hs", same for gulf breeze with gbbt.


Thanks for pointing that out. Not being familiar with the stores I just assumed they were typos.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

kandv2000 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Not being familiar with the stores I just assumed they were typos.


Yeah, you can do a search and these threads pop up several times a year.

(Didn't know that you weren't from around here.)

Catch 'em up, guys.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Yeah, you can do a search and these threads pop up several times a year.
> 
> (Didn't know that you weren't from around here.)
> 
> Catch 'em up, guys.


I live in Baker. We fish out of Pensacola alot but drive the interstate over. Keep the boat at Day Break during the summer and Trailer it to Navy Point during the winter. Just never make it through Gulf Breeze. I am infering that there is a large back story here that I was not aware of, so I see where some of this stems from. Anyway I work in a customer first type of business, so I hate to see an employee cause an uproar. Customer service issues are usually an easy fix. There are however those that will never be happy.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

flex said:


> bunch of liberals in this thread telling others how they should run their businesses. personally if i was in the shop and this guy brung me back half a box of cigs and expected to get a full refund I would have thrown them in his face and told him to get out of my store before i shot his ass. then i would of came up behind him and kicked him in the butt and took a rod and hit him across the back of the head on his way out. thats the way we do things round these parts.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 
I laughed so hard I almost pissed myself. Now that was funny!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Guys, these are real people. Always good to remember that.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Guys, these are real people. Always good to remember that.


And some can be real dumbasses......


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Only on the Pff Can you find a Tread 10 pages long about a Box of Bait!! If all you have to worry about in this world is a Box of Bait, Then I hope you find something Better too Bitch about,Bc I have been around every Needle you can Find In A Doctors Office To Find out what's wrong Beside's What just Might be Cancer been out of work for about 8 month's But I still Try and Find the Good Side of Life and Thank God I,m Back at work and Seeing my Regurlar Customer's Again which I enjoy everytime they stop By, So Bitch all you want about a FK Box Of Bait I Know it Was not your First nor your Last Get Over It!! And Chris You Should Have Never Replied all That Did was Add Fuel to the Fire!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Okay, Okay, since everyone has posted on this thread, I feel left out, so I must join in.*

*The boys at Hot Spots are awesome!!*

*Post #102*


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

iT SEEMS THAT A LOT OF THE CIGS I BUY FROZEN ARE ROTTEN, ESPECIALLY ACADEMY AND WALLY WORLD. tHEY ARENT MUCH BETTER A FEW HOURS AFTER YOU CATCH FRESH ONES


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, yesterday we got a shipment of some of the best frozen cigs I've ever seen!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Best dang Squid I have bought in a long time this past Friday. Please continue to carry this same brand.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, I was the "kid" behind the counter. Never once was I rude or unkind in any manner, I did what I could at the second I heard the complaint, I was not about to give away a box of cigs that were going to go unused in this case without talking to Chris or Matt about it they aren't mine to just handout. The guy came in stating the cigar minnows were not up to standard and I asked what I could do seeing as I couldn't refreeze them if they were thawed or broken up so I quickly offered a free 1lb bag of cigs and he said okay grabbed the bag and walked out. Not once mentioning he was unsatisfied or displeased that he had gotten another lb free on top of keeping his 5lb previously purchased and had already seen. Never once was i asked for a managers number i would have gladly called anyone he wished to speak with from my phone and let him use it as i would with any customer who comes into the shop. Now I am not 100% sure that the box bought was the same as the box viewed. I have no control over the state of the bait and I am sorry for the confusion. I did everything I could given the situation and this was not a strung out ordeal the man came in and left in under 5min. After I gave him the bag if he was unsatisfied I would have gladly seen what I could have done but I was not give the chance. Hopefully this clears things up a bit and I hope to see more of you guys at the shop!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

For the record, I've always gotten great service from both of the bait shops! I just wish that they opened earlier, but that's a different topic. 
As a small business owner in a consumer products business, I REQUIRE my employees to make the call when it comes to customer satisfaction, the exception being a big-ticket item. It's the best way to treat both customers and employees! Besides that, I'd rather not have my employees call me every time there's a service issue. 
That said, I think that the thread title of "bad cigs, bad business" is unfair in light of the fact that the complainant didn't have a discussion with the owner before making a pretty harsh criticism. In fairness, any business owner should have had a chance to make it right!


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I will buy you a new box of cigar minnows. 

11 pages over a simple box of bait is ridiculous. 

Life is to short! 

Everyone has given you advice on how to handle things if this ever happens again, so I think that takes care of the problem. 

PM me your contact info and I will buy you a box to end this BS 

I am totally serious no sarcasm involved


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have heard both sides, seems the young man handled the situation pretty well. Having had some experience I have had people working for me and they and I make mistakes but in the end word of mouth is strong, all that matters is the problem is resolved, you can only do what you feel is fair and try your best to save your good name.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris Phillips said:


> It would have been just as easy to private message me about the problem as it was to bash my business on a public forum.


:thumbsup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I have apologized to captain chris.this shuold all blow over sone i hope.i meant no offence to his buiseness,just the unforcunate expereince i had.i will shop there again,as i have many,many,times.


----------

